# Puppy's Pennsylvania past a partial mystery — Help?



## HelloNico (Mar 31, 2012)

I'd love to keep up the alliteration throughout this post, but that's all I've got 

We found Nico via a GSD rescue — a volunteer forwarded me an email from a woman who asked how to surrender a dog, and we went from there. 
*Here's his story:*

 Born December 12
 Lived with original owner; let's assume he went home after 8 weeks
 Original owner had to move and her neighbor (foster mom) took him in until she could find a home
 Lived with foster family for two weeks
 Came home with us March 25

Foster mom had some info that she got second-hand from the original owner. We wanted to get his vet paperwork and the name of the breeder, but by the time we were in contact, foster mom wasn't able to get in touch with the original owner. Let's assume we're not going to get any more info directly. I'd really like to find out more about where he came from. 
*Here are my clues:*

 The breeder was located in southern Pennsylvania, within a couple hours' radius of Philadelphia somewhere.
 He was born December 12 (again)
 There are no AKC papers for his litter because _his mom is white_

There are TONS of GSD breeders in the area, and none of their websites were current enough for me to find any litters born December 12. 
*Here are my questions to you folks:*

Is it worthwhile to track down his parents? I want to know what his best potential skill might be, and if there's any health info that will be useful in the future. 
 Does anyone have a lead or know Pennsylvania breeders with white GSDs? Am I lucky enough for someone reading this to know of a December 12 litter in the neighborhood?

Thanks!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

If you want to do some "sleuthing", check with vets in the area(could be time consuming), but I would "think" the breeder would use a vet so they may be able to help you out


----------



## HelloNico (Mar 31, 2012)

Does it make more sense to go through a list of vets, or to just call every breeder I can find listed? I guess I have no idea whether vets have any kind of HIPA-like policies, but perhaps they're as helpful as they want to be. Would I call a vet's office and ask, "Have you seen a half-white GSD male born December 12?"


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what "sounds" are you wanting to hear in the alliteration?  it could me fun to try to find about your dogs lineage. i wouldn't do it. you
can google white GSD breeders.



HelloNico said:


> I'd love to keep up the alliteration throughout this post, but that's all I've got
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> There are no AKC papers for his litter because his mom is white


PA has a ton of puppy mills. I think some of the Amish sell directly to the public.

I'm confused - why couldn't you register (with AKC) a white litter? They could be registered, just not shown. It's a DQ but only for the show ring, isn't that correct?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

You can absolutely get papers with a white mother. You can get AKC papers on an entire white litter with white parents.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Southern PA, dumb excuse about having a white mother so no papers...

I"m guessing this is an Amish puppy mill. I doubt you'll ever find the breeder regardless of how many breeders you call.

Just enjoy your puppy and move on.


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

Alot of puppy mill people in this area of Pa. do not reg. with AKC. They have enough of a problem with the state inspections, they do not want to deal with the AKC or they cannot reg. with AKC. You see most reg. with ACA (this reg. org. is a joke)


----------

